#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Server Side Technologies >  >  How does Server Side Technology actually work?

## Bhavya

Hello Guys,

Sever-side scripting is a technique used in web development 
Which involves employing scripts on a web server.


Can someone explain me about sever side technology functions?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Guys,
> 
> Sever-side scripting is a technique used in web development 
> Which involves employing scripts on a web server.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me about sever side technology functions?


Hi here ,

Web server functionality 
HTTP server (at a minimum )
But usually includes many others functions such as :
File transfer Protocol (FTP) Server 
Simple mail transfer protocol (SMTP) server (For Email)
Web development and publishing functionality .
Security features .

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi here ,
> 
> Web server functionality 
> HTTP server (at a minimum )
> But usually includes many others functions such as :
> File transfer Protocol (FTP) Server 
> Simple mail transfer protocol (SMTP) server (For Email)
> Web development and publishing functionality .
> Security features .


 Thank you for sharing these Functions,It's really helpful.

----------

